# National parks portrayed on a subway map



## CHamilton (Aug 4, 2012)

Wouldn't this be fun if it really existed!







From Facebook

There's actually a good book on the history of trains and national parks:

Trains of Discovery: Railroads and the Legacy of Our National Parks


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 4, 2012)

But where are the connections points "outside" the system? Ya have to "get on/off" from somewhere, right?


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 4, 2012)

AutoTrDvr said:


> But where are the connections points "outside" the system? Ya have to "get on/off" from somewhere, right?


Looks like the map is incomplete.  There should definitely be connections in several places, including Seattle's Klondike Gold Rush National Historical Park, and New York's Statue of Liberty National Monument, among many others.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2012)

Even that "map" doesn't show the SL-East! It gets no respect at all!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 4, 2012)

The "Yellow line" subway trains better have sleepers and dining car... Alaska to Hawaii is a little bit too long in coach.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2012)

And a few real dome cars - not SSLs! I want to get a good look at the fish that will be served for dinner that night!



And then the "*PACIFIC* Parlour Car" can really be a PPC!


----------



## Brian Foley (Aug 6, 2012)

In this map we stuck with parks only and left out national monuments, forests, and historical trails that the NPS look after. -- Brian Foley, Sierra Club.


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 6, 2012)

They left out the Virgin Islands National Park and the National Park of American Samoa.

Perhaps these are served by a "Thruway Boat" connection.


----------

